# US archers in NIMES



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I think Pollard went too. 


Sent from my PSE i-Force.


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

Dave Cousins, and Braden Gellenthien are there as well. Do you know if there are any Canadian shooters there?


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

is there a link so we can watch the U.S. shooters?


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Pollard and bass had there flights canceled so they did not make it over.


----------



## fanio (Feb 1, 2011)

There a few Canadians, and all the top pros from US:
The Wildes
Broadwater
Gellenthien 
Cousins
GRIV
Butts
and a bunch of others too.

Not surprising - after the FITA Indoor World Champs and Vegas it's the most prestigious indoor shoot in the world.


----------



## jwrigley (Nov 8, 2012)

There will be a live stream from the head to heads tomorrow. Qualification results are up now. It will be Logan wilde against Dietmar Trelius in the pick of the matches. Some great scores being shot including one 300.


----------



## jwrigley (Nov 8, 2012)

1 AAMAAS Njaal NOR NORVÈGE 297 (7) 300 (1) 597 57 3
2 DAMSBO Martin DEN BRANDE 298 (3) 299 (5) 597 57 3
3 TRILLUS Dietmar CAN CANADA 298 (5) 298 (8) 596 56 4
4 PAGNI Sergio ITA HOYT PRO STAFF 298 (2) 298 (7) 596 56 4
5 WILDE Reo USA ETATS-UNIS D'AMÉRIQUE 297 (10) 299 (4) 596 56 4
6 DELOCHE Pierre Julien FRA SALAISE SUR SANNE 297 (8) 299 (3) 596 56 4
7 BROADWATER Jesse USA ETATS-UNIS D'AMÉRIQUE 296 (18) 299 (2) 595
8 GENET Dominique FRA SMARVES 298 (4) 296 (13) 594 54 6
9 DAVE Cousins USA USAA 296 (12) 298 (6) 594 54 6
10 SCHLOESSER Mike NED PAYS-BAS 299 (1) 295 (21) 594 54 6
11 ELZINGA Peter NED NETHERLANDS 295 (20) 298 (9) 593
12 GOOSSENS Chris BEL NVL 296 (13) 296 (14) 592 52 8
13 BRASSEUR Sebastien FRA WINGLES 296 (15) 296 (12) 592 52 8
14 GELLENTHIEN Braden USA MATHEWS 295 (23) 297 (10) 592 52 8
15 CAUWE Michael BEL GSR 297 (6) 294 (26) 591 51 9
Date 19/01/13 Application WinTournoi Copyright 2002 Version 3.63l Page n° 1816 GRIMWOOD Liam GBR BLACKTHORN 296 (14) 295 (24) 591 51 9
17 PEINEAU Sebastien FRA RUEIL MALMAISON STAR 296 (11) 295 (25) 591 51 9
18 DOLDERMAN Sander NED PAYS-BAS 295 (21) 295 (22) 590
19 FUMEAUX Grégoire SUI ARCHER DES TROIAIGLES 296 (16) 293 (40) 589 49 11
20 DOUSSOT Christophe FRA ISSY LES MOULINEAUX 294 (24) 295 (17) 589 49 11
21 RAVENSCROFT Adam GBR BOWFLIGHTS 293 (31) 295 (18) 588 48 12
22 SIGAUSKAS Vladas LTU KAUNO SAUDYMO IS LANKO A 295 (22) 293 (49) 588 48 12
23 ANDERSON Steve USA ETATS-UNIS D'AMÉRIQUE 296 (17) 292 (65) 588 48 12
24 BURRUS Raphael FRA HAGUENAU 294 (28) 293 (42) 587 47 13
25 BLEYENDAAL Ruben NED HBS DE WAERT 294 (25) 293 (45) 587 47 13
26 SOLOMONOV Dmitry RUS INDIVIDUAL 294 (29) 293 (43) 587 47 13
27 GASSE Nicolas FRA CHARTRES 293 (30) 294 (27) 587 47 13
28 OLIVIER Adrien FRA COMPIEGNE 293 (35) 293 (47) 586 47 12
29 FERNIQUE Cedric FRA DRAVEIL 295 (19) 291 (76) 586 46 14
30 WILDE Logan USA ETATS-UNIS D'AMÉRIQUE 292 (48) 294 (28) 586 46 14
31 SBRODOV Mikhail RUS RUSSIE 291 (66) 295 (20) 586 46 14
32 DESVERNOIS Eric FRA SALON DE PROVENCE 297 (9) 289 (97) 586 46 14


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

bowhuntercoop said:


> Pollard and bass had there flights canceled so they did not make it over.


That sucks.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

shoot.. Connor Kelly needs to start going to these.. He just shot a 597 not sure the x's at California State indoor and a week later 600 52x (yesterday) at the NFAA southwest Sectional.. Scary that a guy shoots better than the pros and holds State records, National records, world records and no one knows who he is...Compound categories are nuts!! so competitive!!

Cant wait to see what he does in Vegas.. Im thinking he will turn some heads as he is shooting perfects scores on a daily basis.. Scary sick..


----------



## deer_slayer1982 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bass and Pollard shot the KC shootout.
Bass got 2nd!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Humdinger said:


> shoot.. Connor Kelly needs to start going to these.. He just shot a 597 not sure the x's at California State indoor and a week later 600 52x (yesterday) at the NFAA southwest Sectional.. Scary that a guy shoots better than the pros and holds State records, National records, world records and no one knows who he is...Compound categories are nuts!! so competitive!!
> 
> Cant wait to see what he does in Vegas.. Im thinking he will turn some heads as he is shooting perfects scores on a daily basis.. Scary sick..


Shoots beter than the pros? World records? 52 x on the Vegas face won`t get him very far at the Lancaster Classic or Vegas.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep and Yep. He turns 21 on Vegas weekend this year. World records are all in cadet i think. 600 52x might not get him far at vegas or Lancaster? we will see in Vegas. Im not bashing on any of the pro's by any means.. By the way, look at the Socal shoot out results in 2012, You might be surprised who he finished in front of. Im just stating that new talent are coming up from the youth classes and should make for an interesting season.. His average is 300 26x.. Pro or not that is sick.

Maybe i was out of line saying shoots "Better" than the Pros.. Poor choice of words I apologize. I should have said shoot right there with the Pro's and Beats most of them when he does shoot. However he was always in the youth catergories so Socal shoot out was his first tourny competing against the pros and got 4th beating out some big names.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Humdinger said:


> Yep and Yep. He turns 21 on Vegas weekend this year. World records are all in cadet i think. 600 52x might not get him far at vegas or Lancaster? we will see in Vegas. Im not bashing on any of the pro's by any means.. By the way, look at the Socal shoot out results in 2012, You might be surprised who he finished in front of. Im just stating that new talent are coming up from the youth classes and should make for an interesting season.. His average is 300 26x.. Pro or not that is sick.
> 
> Maybe i was out of line saying shoots "Better" than the Pros.. Poor choice of words I apologize. I should have said shoot right there with the Pro's and Beats most of them when he does shoot. However he was always in the youth catergories so Socal shoot out was his first tourny competing against the pros and got 4th beating out some big names.


Big step from Cadets to pros. Tell him to go for it.

When has a youth ever stepped up and whipped up on the pros in the history of Vegas?
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Congrats to Reo for winning and Broadwater for 3rd place finish.

Team USA was well represented
DB


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Daniel Boone said:


> Congrats to Reo for winning and Broadwater for 3rd place finish.
> 
> Team USA was well represented
> DB


Agreed!!


----------



## RosinBag (Apr 16, 2010)

The California State Indoor is a 450 round. Has been that way for many, many years. It may have been a 600 round somewhere in California, but not the State Indoor.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Humdinger said:


> shoot.. Connor Kelly needs to start going to these.. He just shot a 597 not sure the x's at California State indoor and a week later 600 52x (yesterday) at the NFAA southwest Sectional.. Scary that a guy shoots better than the pros and holds State records, National records, world records and no one knows who he is...Compound categories are nuts!! so competitive!!
> 
> Cant wait to see what he does in Vegas.. Im thinking he will turn some heads as he is shooting perfects scores on a daily basis.. Scary sick..


Perhaps you're confusing the large 10 ring of the NFAA and Vegas with the World Archery 10 ring which is the size of a dime. There are no x's in World Archery, what you call the x, we call a 10. In addition WA restricts arrow diameter to 23XX.

If you're talking about the blue face the difference is even more pronounced.

I'm sure the shooter you refer to is someone with great potential, but you might need to reset your expectations on a WA round.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

No you guys California SAC state indoor at Tulare. Its a Fita/World archery event (597). NFAA Sw Sectional was a 600 round and that was the (600 52x). True world archery is inner ten ring, NFAA is outer ten ring with x. 

I should of clarified that i guess. Both tournaments were shot on the 40cm Vegas 3 spot. The NFAA Sectional also had to switch from upper to lower bail at the half way.

Again i know you all think im full of it and have no idea what im talking about.. I know how it sounds. Just making a comment. When vegas is over maybe ill look like a fool for my comment, or maybe it will turn into an interesting conversation...

Calarchery.com 2013 tulare State indoor.. Check it if you wish. 

We haven't shot the CBH/SAA 450 round yet.. We all shoot that on Jan.27th.

Also he shoots Carbon Express X buster which i believe is a either 22-23.


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

I went to the Nimes shoot. It was a great time. I didn't shoot real well, but sitting in the front row watching the shoot-downs was amazing.


----------

